# Netflix



## balanga (Apr 8, 2020)

Is it possible to watch Netflix using FreeBSD?

I managed to logon via Chrome but get an error which mentions checking *chrome://components* and looking for *WidevineCdm * but I don't see that.

Has anyone had any success with Netflix?


----------



## shkhln (Apr 8, 2020)

balanga said:


> Is it possible to watch Netflix using FreeBSD?



Maybe. I left a few hints on the bug tracker as well as on this forum.



balanga said:


> Has anyone had any success with Netflix?



No.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 9, 2020)

There is no Widevine DRM for FreeBSD. So no Netflex (and quite a few other streaming services that use Widevine). 






						Widevine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## tOsYZYny (Jul 25, 2021)

What will it take to make Widevine DRM work in FreeBSD?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 25, 2021)

tOsYZYny 
A long talk with google.


----------



## scottro (Jul 25, 2021)

There is a howto on these forums, that has been tested by many, by patovm04 about installing chrome (not chromium) and/or the brave browser, using Linux emulation.  Using either of these will enable you to watch Netflix on FreeBSD.









						[Linuxulator] How to install Brave (Linux app) on FreeBSD 13.0+
					

Important notes: 1) This guide is for FreeBSD 13.0 and newer only!! For FreeBSD 12, please see: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/linuxulator-how-to-run-google-chrome-linux-binary-on-freebsd.77559/ 2) This method should be valid for installing any other Chromium-based web browser (Google...




					forums.freebsd.org
				




Somewhat ironically, though FreeBSD is used by Netflix, I think they are even a donor, without use of Linux emulation, you can't use it to watch Netflix. (FreeBSD is used, I think, only for content delivery.Linux is used for storage. I'm too lazy to startpage* this and I may be remembering it wrong.)

* I use startpage, rather than google, and therefore, try to avoid the verb "google".


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 25, 2021)

scottro said:


> There is a howto on these forums, that has been tested by many, by patovm04 about installing chrome (not chromium) and/or the brave browser, using Linux emulation.  Using either of these will enable you to watch Netflix on FreeBSD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is:
Widevine is from google. If you ask google, they'll say "the developers that use widevine should ask this", so you ask netflix and "google should provide that".


----------

